# Countersunk Washer Engine Bay Kit £15 Inc. Strut Brace Nuts



## Brendanb86

*Countersunk Washer & Bolt Engine Bay Kit - £15 delivered*
****Now includes free 8 x black gearknob surround bolts & strut brace dome nuts****

Evening all.

I've put together a kit which consists of countersunk stainless steel bolts, countersunk washers and insert nuts to replace the OEM plastic studs.

The kit consists of 12 stainless steel countersunk bolts and washers for the engine cover, slam panels, coolant cover and battery cover and the insert nuts required for fitting. Also included is a spare bolt and washer as it can be quite easy to lose one when playing about under the engine bay. I'll also include a set of black and a set of silver gearknob surround bolts, PLUS a set of dome nuts and washer for the strut brace.

The kits will come with full, easy to follow fitting instructions.

13 x Countersunk Stainless Steel Washers
13 x Countersunk Stainless Steel Bolts
6 x Insert Nuts
3 x Engine Cover Nuts
Full Fitting Instructions
FREE 8 x Silver Gearknob Surround Bolts
FREE 8 x Black Gearknob Surround Bolts
FREE 6 x Dome Nuts and Washers for Strut Brace

This kit costs £15 delivered via PayPal gift. Any questions, please get in touch


----------



## DreamWalker

Hi,

can you check the additional cost for delivery to Belgium?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## newrayTT

Brendan
Could I order one of the Countersunk Washer and Bolt Kits, please advise payment details.

Regards
Ray


----------



## SteviedTT

raynewell said:


> Brendan
> Could I order one of the Countersunk Washer and Bolt Kits, please advise payment details.
> 
> Regards
> Ray


 :?


----------



## Brendanb86




----------



## SteviedTT

Brendanb86 said:


>


He's already bought the superior kit mate, I was just wondering why he also wanted the inferior one :wink:


----------



## Brendanb86

:roll:


----------



## ukmric1

Hi Brendan,
Just ordered a set of countersunk bolts and gear surround bolts looking forwards to fitting them
Martin


----------



## ChallonaTTer

Hi Brendan,
Sent pm regarding the countersunk engine screws.
Cheers Nick


----------



## Brendanb86

Thanks mate, payment received


----------



## Brendanb86

Evening all. After having no stock of washers as I didn't anticipate the demand  I've now got hundreds of washers sitting in front of me!

The kit now includes the bolts and washers for the engine cover. For all those that have purchased these kits from me already, I will include these at no additional cost as a gesture of goodwill 

I'll dispatch kits for the following people first thing in the morning:

kprincess
cralstc (+ gearknob surround bolts)
ukmric1 (+ gearknob surround bolts)
DreamWalker (+ gearknob surround bolts)
ChallonaTTer

Thanks for your patience


----------



## ChallonaTTer

Hi Brendan,Managed to fit your engine bolts and washer kit at the weekend,looks great,really straightforward to do.
Cheers Nick.


----------



## Brendanb86

Looks really smart mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I need to get me one of those covers in front of the manifold, looks really good


----------



## JoshyTT

can you pm your paypal addy i want a full set for my 180


----------



## Cornwall

Hi Brendan,

A set of -counter sunks and gear cover bolts please.

Email PayPal address and I'll send the dosh

Tone


----------



## Brendanb86

PM'd


----------



## Gohie

Have you received my payment?


----------



## Brendanb86

I did mate, sorry, thought I had PM'd you back. They went out with the post this evening so should be with you tomorrow/Saturday


----------



## Gnoudzehc

Hi Brendan,

Just to let you know that I received the package at the end of last week and installed half the bolts. Looks great. Thanks mate.

CD


----------



## starolive

Hi Brendan,

Just received, just instaled, just good quality , just thank you 







See you later for futur good deals :roll:


----------



## dekor8tor

Hi Brendan Could you please send me payment details for the countersunk kit 
regards dekor8tor


----------



## Brendanb86

PM'd


----------



## SteviedTT

Brendan, a member called kjgouldstone PM'd me looking for one of my kits. But seeing as I'm no longer allowed to sell them, maybe you could PM the guy and help him out.


----------



## nott

Hi can you pm me the details of how to pay for your
Countersink kit

Thanks


----------



## hoyleyboyley

likewise - can you PM me some details to pay for a set please mate?

cheers,


----------



## .rich.

Hey Brendan, could you PM me some details as I am interested in a countersunk kit and gear surround bolts.

Rich


----------



## JoshyTT

brendan are the gear surround bolts same as fuel cap bolts? look very similar


----------



## .rich.

Hey Brendan, I made payment and sent confirmation to your yahoo address. I can't PM anyone unfortunately.


----------



## kjgouldstone

Hi Brendan,

Sorry to chase, but did you manage to locate an extra captive nut and bolt for the engine cover on my TT.

Cheers


----------



## JoshyTT

pm'd brendan.


----------



## Brendanb86

PM'd all


----------



## JoshyTT

just gave you more money! :roll:


----------



## Brendanb86




----------



## Callum-TT

Can I have a set of countersunk and the black gear stick surround bolts please.

Thanks

Callum


----------



## SCZ

Hi could you pm me payment details.
Cheers, Oli


----------



## JoshyTT

Ahhhh wheres mine need something to.do.


----------



## Brendanb86

JoshyTT said:


> Ahhhh wheres mine need something to.do.


You not got it yet?



SCZ said:


> Hi could you pm me payment details.
> Cheers, Oli


PM'd


----------



## JoshyTT

Brendanb86 said:


> JoshyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh wheres mine need something to.do.
Click to expand...

You not got it yet?

No I was hoping it was today actually maybe tommorow, liquid tt came today so been fiddling with that no worries.

Josh


----------



## SCZ

Hi could you let me know if you got my pm because its not come up in my sent box.
Cheers, Oli


----------



## imelajo

Hi Brendan,
Could you tell me how much I would have to add to the £19 for shipping to France ?
You can PM me your paypal for details
thank you for this post
regards 
José Clan TT France 8)


----------



## carpet3

Is there any drilling involved with this?


----------



## JoshyTT

carpet3 said:


> Is there any drilling involved with this?


there is but its very easy and infact dont need a drill i made the holes for the slam panel bolts bigger with a screw driver and then screwed the bits in with a flat head very easy 10 min job did all mine today well happy.

you get very good detailed instructions.


----------



## carpet3

My concern with drilling would be rust


----------



## JoshyTT

your only drilling platic parts so theres no problem.


----------



## Brendanb86

Cheers Josh 



carpet3 said:


> My concern with drilling would be rust


No rust, its just making the holes on the plastic slam panels a little bigger to take the insert nut. Piece of cake


----------



## SCZ

Hi Brendan,
Have you sent these out yet?
Cheers, Oli


----------



## sakic

imelajo said:


> Hi Brendan,
> Could you tell me how much I would have to add to the £19 for shipping to France ?
> You can PM me your paypal for details
> thank you for this post
> regards
> José Clan TT France 8)


Hi Brendan,

As Imajelo, I'm from Clan TT 

Could you please send me your papypal by MP with informations and price for France?

Thank you! :wink:


----------



## ralfy

Hi Brendan,
Please PM me your PayPal details.


----------



## bionicmunky

Greetings good sir,

Could you please ping me your Paypal details if the kits are still available.

Thanks,

JT


----------



## djayluigi

Hi could you PM me the details also I'd love a setof these.

Jay.


----------



## Alex781

HI Brendan,

could you pm me your details I would love a set of these

Cheers

Alex


----------



## NJW

Hi Brendan,

Id like to buy a set of the countersunk bolts and washers, please let me know the payment details and ill forward you the $$

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## Brendanb86

PM'd


----------



## Jay89

Hey you still got the countersunk bolts available? If so could ya pm me details please?


----------



## Brendanb86

Just a little bump and a note to say that as I have hundreds of Black Gearknob Surround Bolts remaining, I'll also throw in a free set of these with every order


----------



## TheStarkFactor

Hey!

Any chance these kits/bolts can be supplied in other colours?

Or is that not feasible?


----------



## Brendanb86

Hi bud, I was going to get them produced in other colours but the costs were just too much and would have meant I would be charging £35+ per kit to get them produced. Cheers


----------



## TheStarkFactor

Brendanb86 said:


> Hi bud, I was going to get them produced in other colours but the costs were just too much and would have meant I would be charging £35+ per kit to get them produced. Cheers


Ah, that's fair enough mate.

These bolts aren't standard fit are they? I only ask as I appear to already have these under my bonnet.

Makes me wonder whether the previous owner or owners were forum members.


----------



## Brendanb86

They're not no, they replaced the standard crappy plastic inserts which were so easy to break and lose. Quite possibly a forum member, although I sell these on eBay too so there must still be a big TT community that aren't on the forum


----------



## benmayne1992

Hi could I order a set of the countersunk washer and bolt set please, also do you still send the gear surround bolts with the order too? My email is [email protected] ill paypal you the money straight away 

Thanks
Ben


----------



## kickboxing86

Just fitted mine, they look so much better than the standard plastic ones. Thanks for the quick postage


----------



## jnthnthom

Hi,

Are these still available.

Cheers


----------



## Brendanb86

PM'd


----------



## Jay89

Arrived today, very quick postage thanks. Nice little job for Saturday morning I think


----------



## gameoner

Evening Brendan, could i get a set of these please? :-*


----------



## Brendanb86

Jay89 said:


> Arrived today, very quick postage thanks. Nice little job for Saturday morning I think


No worries bud 



gameoner said:


> Evening Brendan, could i get a set of these please? :-*


PM'd


----------



## JoshyTT

never recieved mine been over 3 months....

Jokes really good kit brendan the man!


----------



## gameoner

cant pm. but sent money + address details  thanks! Ryan


----------



## Brendanb86

JoshyTT said:


> never recieved mine been over 3 months....
> 
> Jokes really good kit brendan the man!


 :lol: Didn't see the small writing at first, did make me wonder!



gameoner said:


> cant pm. but sent money + address details  thanks! Ryan


Received the payment and address, thanks mate. They'll be in the post first thing tomorrow


----------



## neil_ireland

Is there a kit available for the V6? One without the engine cover bolts?


----------



## Brendanb86

Hi buddy,

Yeh I can do that. Assuming you still need 6 washers/bolts for the slam panels, 3 for the battery and 1 for the water bottle cover? If so, I'll knock £3 off, so £16 in total?


----------



## cossie9

Hi Brendan

PM me your paypal and I will send you the £19. A full set of countersunk please.

Paul


----------



## Brendanb86

PM'd


----------



## JoshyTT

ermmm my paint sprayer lost a bolt  i did have a spare but on the 180 we use an extra one. can you send a couple over mate.

obviously il pay.


----------



## Brendanb86

Hi mate, don't worry about, I'll get one in the post. Is it just the bolt you need?

Cheers


----------



## JoshyTT

yer got the washer.

you still got my info.


----------



## chigmuss

Hi Brendan,

Can you PM me the details so I can get a full kit inc gear surround bolts.

Many thanks.....Pete


----------



## Brendanb86

PM'd. Cheers pal


----------



## cossie9

Got mine and all fitted. Cheers Brendan


----------



## Brendanb86

Nice one [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## JoshyTT

hi mate dont mean to be an arse but havent recieved the spare bolt let me know if its sent so i can chase it up.

not desperate as my cover is still at the sprayers.


----------



## d5aul

Hi Brendan

Can you PM me the details please? I would like a set of these engine bay bolts.

Thanks in advance.

Dave.


----------



## d5aul

Thanks for the PM Brendan. PayPal payment sent, along with an email with my address.
Thanks in advance
Cheers
Dave.


----------



## Brendanb86

Cheers Dave, all posted today.

Josh, sent your bolt today too, sorry pal.

Cheers


----------



## JoshyTT

na man thats cool my engine cover is off being painted anyway mate.

cheers


----------



## Oppositelock

Hi Brendan, I don't think I can PM you being a newbie, could you send me the payment details please? Your kits look tidy!
Cheers, Stu.

Edit: PM received and payment sent, cheers Brendan


----------



## cavaye

Hi Brendan, again, newbie so can't PM :? could you send over some deets!
Cheers


----------



## Brendanb86

PM'd, cheers pal


----------



## Nitrojosh

Brendan I'll take a set please! Are you still throwing in gear knob bolts too ?


----------



## Oppositelock

Hi Brendan, received the kit in the post this morning, just the job with the nice clear instructions  Many thanks mate [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Oppositelock

Nice easy fit , only took around 30 mins , looks a lot better than the plastic bolts-


----------



## Brendanb86

Nitrojosh said:


> Brendan I'll take a set please! Are you still throwing in gear knob bolts too ?


Yep, free gearknob bolts still  I've PM'd you



Oppositelock said:


> Hi Brendan, received the kit in the post this morning, just the job with the nice clear instructions  Many thanks mate [smiley=cheers.gif]





Oppositelock said:


> Nice easy fit , only took around 30 mins , looks a lot better than the plastic bolts-


No worries pal, always nice to get good feedback  You done well to get them on today, been hammering it down all day here [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## d5aul

I've received the fixings, thanks Brendan. Hopefully get them fitted over the Xmas break.


----------



## cavaye

Brendanb86 said:


> PM'd, cheers pal


Cheers Brendan... Money sent and I've emailed you my address!


----------



## cavaye

All fitted and really good instructions...

Thanks again


----------



## Brendanb86

No worries bud


----------



## Paulj100

Can I buy a countersunk kit off you please matey? Payment details.

Paul


----------



## Paulj100

Arrived today! Thank you Brendan very impressed with the quility and the easy to follow fitting instructions. 
Great product Great service. Just need the weather to improve so I can fit them now. Thank you again.

Paul


----------



## Brendanb86

Thanks Paul  Agreed, this weather is horrendous! Think you may have to get your wellies on!

Cheers


----------



## S800brn

Hi, can you PM me your Paypal?


----------



## Stampers

S800brn said:


> Hi, can you PM me your Paypal?


Same here if possible!

Very interested in a kit of these as my plastic studs look a little tired.
These look perfect to get the engine bay looking spanky. 8)


----------



## Brendanb86

PM'd  Cheers mate


----------



## Paulj100

All fitted. So easy to do. Great kit matey. Thank you









Paul


----------



## Brendanb86

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] Looking good mate. Love the gloss front grille


----------



## Stampers

Just wanted to say thanks to Brendan for the speedy service!
Ordered a kit from him on Tuesday and it arrived on Thursday this week. Opened it up and everything looks quality, and the instructions are ace. Looking forward to getting the bay scrubbed up and it all fitted this weekend!

Really appreciate it man! :wink:


----------



## Brendanb86

No worries bud, get yer wellies on and get out there! :lol:


----------



## TomacFan

Can you pm me your paypal buddy, I'd love a set of the countersunk and gearknob bolts 8)


----------



## Brendanb86

PM'd


----------



## TomBorehamUK

Hi Brendan, could you PM me please regarding getting myself a set of the black gear knob surrounds


----------



## yarmon1

Hello, are you still selling these kits, if so can you send the details to buy. Many thanks Ray


----------



## Brendanb86

PM'd


----------



## Fizzleh

I'll have a set of countersunk and black gear stick surround bolts please, I can't pm at the moment though


----------



## Brendanb86

Thanks mate, PM'd. I've put my email in there for you to email your address over to


----------



## I.J.A

Hi brendanb86, I'm interested in a set of the counter sunk washer engine bay kits that your selling, but i'm having trouble sending you a P.M. I haven't used the site for a while so don't know if that has anything to do with it. So if you can get in touch with your details i'll make the payment.

Thanks
Ian


----------



## Brendanb86

Hi Ian. I'll drop you an email now. I'd remove your email from the forum ASAP before the spam world get hold of it!

Cheers.


----------



## bam

Can I get a Countersunk kit, PM us your paypal. Got a few missing originals, better to upgrade then to replace right? haha.

Cheers mate!


----------



## Brendanb86

Just dropped you a PM, cheers mate


----------



## Fizzleh

Received yesterday thanks! Fitted gear knob bolts already.

I have a question about the other bolts though. Is it best to glue the washers in place? Also my engine bay covers are quite dirty, what would you recommend to use to clean them?

Thanks!


----------



## Brendanb86

Hi mate. When you say glue the washers, do you mean the washers you screw into the front trim? To clean the plastics, I always used normal car wash. Then, to get them shiny, used some WD40


----------



## Fizzleh

Brendanb86 said:


> Hi mate. When you say glue the washers, do you mean the washers you screw into the front trim? To clean the plastics, I always used normal car wash. Then, to get them shiny, used some WD40


No i mean actually gluing the washers into the recess where the old bolts used to go, just so the washers don't get lost when the screws are removed by mechanics.


----------



## Brendanb86

Oh ok, you can do, entirely up to you I guess


----------



## slim37

Hi brendan,
Can you please pm me your details? Would like to get a set of these. Thanks!


----------



## Tim_Nutty

Brendanb86 said:


> *Countersunk Washer & Bolt Engine Bay Kit - £19 delivered*
> ****Now includes engine cover bolts and washers PLUS free 8 x black gearknob surround bolts****
> 
> Evening all.
> 
> I've put together a kit which consists of countersunk stainless steel bolts, countersunk washers and insert nuts to replace the OEM plastic studs.
> 
> The kit consists of 12 stainless steel countersunk bolts and washers for the engine cover, slam panels, coolant cover and battery cover and the insert nuts required for fitting. I'll also throw in a spare bolt and washer as it can be quite easy to lose one when playing about under the engine bay. The kits will come with full, easy to follow fitting instructions.
> 
> As I have hundreds of Black Gearknob Surround Bolts remaining, I'll also throw in a free set of these with every order
> 
> This kit costs £19 delivered via PayPal gift. Any questions, please get in touch


Yo mate ill have a set of the £19 kit. Send me your paypal details and ill send the funds.
thanks


----------



## Brendanb86

PM'd


----------



## carpet3

Do you still have the black gear knob surround bolts?


----------



## Brendanb86

Hi mate, sorry completely missed that post. I do indeed, are you after just those?

Cheers

Brendan


----------



## Sigasiga

Hi Brendan can u pm me please


----------



## Brendanb86

Done, thanks mate


----------



## Catman

Hi Brendan,
Please put me down for a countersunk engine bay kit.
PM me your details and I'll sort out payment.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Brendanb86

Thanks Andrew, PM'd


----------



## Lamb's TT

Hi Brendan,
Please can I have the countersunk engine bay kit.

Pm with info 
Saying that mullum had trouble so maybe text me? 07446 844 958 
Or email; [email protected]

Thanks 
Nic


----------



## Sigasiga

Thanks Brendan bolts arrived today can't wait to fit on weekend. Did yo mention in previous postings you have petrol cap bolts ,need a set of these as someone has snapped the head off one . Well pleased with service mate 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Brendanb86

Thanks mate, always nice to hear positive feedback  I did do the fuel cap bolts, but sold out and never carried on doing them. I'll have a look tomorrow to see if I've got any left over.

Cheers


----------



## Sigasiga

Cheers Brendan would be much appreciated if not any idea what size they r. Don't want to start taking them out and find they snap and have a naff looking cap


----------



## collinsalan1

I'm up for a set ....pm me and I will sort payment

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Brendanb86

PM'd  Thanks mate


----------



## Brendanb86

Price reduced to £18 as I've managed to source the washers a little cheaper


----------



## Garwood225

Payment details please.


----------



## Brendanb86

PM'd


----------



## urpaldan

Payment sent 8)


----------



## Brendanb86

All received, thanks mate, will pop them in the post in the morning


----------



## toughtt

Hi mate interested in the bay kit could you PM me if he could post them out to Melbourne. Cheers


----------



## Brendanb86

PM'd, no problem to sent to Melbourne


----------



## Brendanb86

Now also available with stainless steel gearknob surround bolts  Just let me know your preference when ordering.


----------



## ScoTTy John

Hi, I would like to order up a countersink kit please. Please could you confirm how to go about making the payment.

Many thanks!


----------



## Brendanb86

PM'd


----------



## Caty

Hello! 

Also very interested in a kit. Could you PM me the details with postage to the Netherlands? Cheers in advance


----------



## Brendanb86

Pm'd


----------



## aidb

Fitted the kit today...using the screwdriver to enlarge holes method. :wink: Only slightly tricky bit was removing little metal inserts that hold the plastic engine cover screws. Thanks again Brendan.


----------



## Brendanb86

aidb said:


> Fitted the kit today...using the screwdriver to enlarge holes method. :wink: Only slightly tricky bit was removing little metal inserts that hold the plastic engine cover screws. Thanks again Brendan.


No worries mate, thanks for the feedback. Most people do opt for the easier screwdriver method! :lol:


----------



## nilanth

would like to purchase this kit. please send me a pm when free


----------



## doverttowner

I would like some of these for my 225 BAM please. Pm me payment details please .


----------



## doverttowner

Thanks, money sent.


----------



## JimmaY

Hi there,

I would be interested in purchasing some of these bolts. Could you send me a PM with your paypal details and i can send the money over.

Many Thanks
JimmaY


----------



## doverttowner

All received and fitted. Simple instructions supplied and really transforms the bay. Thanks.


----------



## rudgey

How much for just a set of gearknob bolts please mate?


----------



## im_ant

Hi, looking to purchase these, could you send me your PayPal details, thanks.


----------



## missbonny

Ooooh i could do with a set of these, price n whats inc.thanks

Bonny


----------



## Brendanb86

PM'd


----------



## Lollypop86

recieved them today and will be fitting them this evening oooooo exciting!!!!

J
xx


----------



## RSSTT

I too would like a kit for my 225 Coupe along with the gearknob bolts if they're still going


----------



## Lollypop86

Fitted them and verrrrrry happy, Brendan I'll ok you for something else lol

J
Xx


----------



## Brendanb86

I've got some other bits for sale, I'll PM you details later


----------



## rudgey

Hi Brendan - sorry to bother but I can't send a pm (and I doubt receive them) - could I buy just a set of gearbox bolts please?


----------



## im_ant

Fitted mine today, cheers


----------



## Brendanb86

No worries mate 8)


----------



## Cheikthisout

New to the forum, hi all.

I'd be interested in a set of the engine bay kit if you're still doing them. Pm details please!

Thanks


----------



## mogzie

Hi,

I'm interested in the engine bay kit if you're still doing them, could you pm me details?

Thanks


----------



## Ciano91

You still doing these? Would be interested in these, the black gearknob bolts and the polished water cat, thanks


----------



## Brendanb86

All sent this morning


----------



## Brendanb86

Morning all. I have managed to source the washers from elsewhere slightly cheaper so have reduced the price to £16.50.

I've also now included a free set of stainless steel strut brace nuts and washers  Limited quantity of these so these are available until they're gone.

Cheers


----------



## Pjames85

Do you still have any for sale? If so, how do I go about purchasing.

Thanks


----------



## Brendanb86

PM'd


----------



## TTRoper

I'm interested in a set of these if they are still available.

Please PM me with details.

Thanks!


----------



## Richbolt

Hi,

I'm interested in a set of these too, but can't pm yet!

Any chance you can PM me with the details on how to pay etc?

Thanks!

Rich


----------



## Brendanb86

PM'd


----------



## Pjames85

ChallonaTTer said:


> View attachment 2
> Hi Brendan,Managed to fit your engine bolts and washer kit at the weekend,looks great,really straightforward to do.
> Cheers Nick.


Hi, I just came across this post and I noticed your pictures of your engine bay and I have to say it looks clean!! 
I was wondering if you could tell me what air filter you have there.

Thanks


----------



## Brendanb86

Looks like a K&N cone filter with modified standard airbox housing


----------



## SimonR1977

Hi,

I'm interested in a set too, but can't pm yet!

Any chance you can PM me with the details on how to pay etc?

Thanks in advance

Simon


----------



## Brendanb86

Price reduced to £15 per set. Managed to source a large volume of washers at a decent price


----------



## Mark225TT

PM sent


----------



## Brendanb86

PM'd


----------



## henryblank

What would be extra delivery fee for Australia??
really keen to get these


----------



## Brendanb86

PM'd


----------



## Brendanb86

Payday bump


----------



## bep51

I was wondering if you would be able to give me a price for one single bolt and washer (posted) from the set as I am one short from finishing the bay trim.
I can't yet seem to use the PM service as I am a new member - but you could probably PM me your email.


----------



## Olibongo

Hi Brendan I am interested in these if possible do you still get the gear surround bolts with the kit as well? Pm me your details if poss would defo like a set. Thanks Oli


----------



## Groundhog

I will take a full set please.
Pm Me payment details.
Cheers


----------



## Brendanb86

CS kit sent, cheers mate


----------



## Groundhog

Arrived & Fitted today.

Cheers [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## tt02_123

Please could you PM me. Would love a set. Thank you.


----------



## tt02_123

Just want to vouch for this kit. Great quality, easy to fit and so much better than the standard crap!

Thank you Brendan.


----------



## Brendanb86

Thank you mate, glad it turned up safe


----------



## TT_me

Can you pm me payment details. Full £15 set please


----------



## Brendanb86

PM'd


----------



## nastylasty

OK dumbass question time   is it the same kit for the 3.2??


----------



## Brendanb86

Certainly is, the only difference is that I don't think you have any fasteners for the engine cover, which means you'll have a couple of spares. Which isn't necessarily a bad thing!


----------



## xavii

Hi Brendan. Interested in the engine bay bolt kit for my 225. With dome nuts for strut brace and gear surround bolts. Live just around the corner from you in High Wycombe but cant pm you as don't have permissions yet. Send me a message please with how I can contact you. Thanks Xavi


----------



## Brendanb86

PMd


----------



## vwlupo

Brendanb86 could you pm me please I seem to have been paid lol and wish to buy shiny things

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendanb86

Shiny things are my specialty  PMd


----------



## vwlupo

PMd and money sent =)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwlupo

Paypal problems =(


----------



## gninnam

Mine arrived today so thanks but not had chance to fit yet - good service 

Cheers


----------



## vwlupo

Trying again lol my bad for not checking spelling =(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwlupo

Arrived this morning and fitted. Looks so much better buddy. A big thanx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshlguk

Hi Brendanb86,

Just got my 03 225 today  I don't have permissions yet as I'm a newby, can you PM me your paypal details, I'd like to get the kit ordered.

Do you do the fuel cap bolts also?


----------



## Brendanb86

vwlupo said:


> Arrived this morning and fitted. Looks so much better buddy. A big thanx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


  no worries mate



joshlguk said:


> Hi Brendanb86,
> 
> Just got my 03 225 today  I don't have permissions yet as I'm a newby, can you PM me your paypal details, I'd like to get the kit ordered.
> 
> Do you do the fuel cap bolts also?


PM'd. Congrats on your purchase 8)


----------



## Brendanb86

Bump


----------



## odub

Hi, could you send me your payment details please, I'll take a set for a 225
Cheers


----------



## Brendanb86

Bump


----------



## hurricanehunter

Received my engine bay kit and air vent/sat nav holder from Brendan today. Speedy delivery. Very pleased - just need to get on and fit everything now.


----------



## Brendanb86

Good timing with a long(ish) weekend coming up!

Cheers


----------



## BillmTT

HI how can I order these please


----------



## Brendanb86

PMd


----------



## Desmodave996

Brendan, do you have any of the cup washers spare? Let me know and I'll PayPal you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silverflash

Hi, can I still order one of these kits please? Thank you
Kind regards, Jack


----------



## Mark225TT

Pm sent


----------



## itsmeagain

I am interested in getting a set of these screws, how do i get some?


----------



## lari5

Brendanb86 said:


> PMd


Hi Brendan still available? I cannot PM yet...Massimo.


----------



## MikeysTT

Hi,

Are you still selling these. Sorry cannot PM yet.


----------



## kam88

hello, is it still possible to order this kit, thanks.


----------

